# Backup/Second Rod Thoughts



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Long story short, after 2+ years I am out-growing my mangrove 8wt and looking to upgrade to a faster stick.
However, at some point I'd also like to have another 8wt as a backup or second rod I can rig up for a different species while I'm on the water.

Option 1 is to keep the mangrove and get something faster so that, with both, I can cover a wider range of fishing situations. (is that even important???)

Option 2 is to leave behind medium action rods all together, sell the mangrove for something faster, and later pick up another rod with a similar action.

If I'm being honest, I don't see myself bringing 2 rods with me EVERY time I go out (mainly because I'm lazy and don't want to clean 2 rods, 2 reels, and 2 lines every time)- but on some days it would be nice to have a rod ready to go when that big mama snook slides out of the shadows when you've been redfishing with 12lb. But I definitely know it would be great to still be able to fish while you're waiting for that broken rod to be repaired.

I'm leaning towards the first option because I can think of a few scenarios (redfishing inside 40ft or casting intermediate/full sinking lines) where I might actually prefer something a little slower. But I'm also not an expert so I'm open to having my mind changed! Interested to see what you guys think..

If anyone wants to talk rods, I'm lusting hard after the sage maverick...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I never go out for a day on the water with just one rod. For a ton of reasons not the least of which what happens when you break your rod on the first cast of the day? Either option you are considering are fine. Going out with just one rod ....not so fine....IMO.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks @ifsteve !


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Keep the mangrove, buy a faster rod you like and use the mangrove as a backup rod.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Max del Monte said:


> If anyone wants to talk rods, I'm lusting hard after the sage maverick...


I have a Sage Maverick 8wt with a Rio Summer Redfish line on it. It casts really, really nice in that 40-60' range. Loads nicely. I'll be putting a bonefish line on it this winter when its time to throw small flies at spooky reds. That will tell me more about the rod.

Its obviously slower than my Loomis NRX 8wt which I have set up for beach snook with a sink tip intermediate line at the moment.

My advice would be to go to a local store and cast the Maverick yourself.

I think I'll end up throwing the Maverick a lot in back bays and backwaters. But I don't think it comes close to the NRX on an open flat where you need long deliveries and the ability to pick up alot of line...


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

crboggs said:


> I have a Sage Maverick 8wt with a Rio Summer Redfish line on it. It casts really, really nice in that 40-60' range.
> 
> Its obviously slower than my Loomis NRX 8wt which I have set up for beach snook with a sink tip intermediate line.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yea once my local shop restocks the 8wt, I'm for sure going to do that. I casted the 11 and it was pretty sweet. The only other rod I'm considering is the Lamson standard seat, not sure if you've casted that one yourself. Curious to know how to compares to the maverick. I casted it last week, its super crisp.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Max del Monte said:


> The only other rod I'm considering is the Lamson standard seat, not sure if you've casted that one yourself. Curious to know how to compares to the maverick. I casted it last week, its super crisp.


If you are talking about the grey Lamson rod, I have cast it a bit as well. I like it too. But I have not cast it side by side with the Maverick for a direct comparison.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> I never go out for a day on the water with just one rod


On another thread they were talking about snook busting bait and what/how to's to get them to eat.
In that situation, even if the rod in hand has a streamer that I think might do it, I'll pick up my popper rod and throw some top water goodness.
For me casting top water flys to big fish is just as exciting as casting a streamer to big mama...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

jump with both feet down the rabbit hole and buy another rod & reel. it never hurts to have too much. is there really such a thing as too many??? i am yet to reach that point. you dont have to break the bank for somthing faster. just get a bvk. its a great rod for the $$.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Research the BVK before buying.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I go out with 5 fly rods every day. So much easier to grab something that is rigged and ready for what you want to do with proper bite tippet, right flies, hooks etc. If my skiff held more fly rods easily, I would probably bring more. I hate rerigging while out fishing if I don't have to.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I would keep the mangrove and get something else and see how it goes. You can always sell the mangrove later if changing your casting stroke is messing you up between the fast and moderate rods.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

No problem keeping the slow rod. Use it to teach someone how to fly fish. A slower rod is generally easier to learn on. My old tfo 8wt has had a lot of good use teaching people how to fly cast.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

@Rick hambric @timogleason Curious to know how you personally deal with switching between rods of different action.. Is it annoying? Does it take you awhile to nail down the stroke, or are you dialed back in after a 2-3 casts?


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Max del Monte said:


> @Rick hambric @timogleason Curious to know how you personally deal with switching between rods of different action.. Is it annoying? Does it take you awhile to nail down the stroke, or are you dialed back in after a 2-3 casts?


FIRST MONTH YOU NOTICE A DIFFERENCE. AFTER A WHILE YOU DONT NOTICE ANYTHING. THE PRINCIPLES OF CASTING REMAIN THE SAME. MAKE THE SAME STROKE, AND KEEP THROWING LOOPS.....


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

@Rick hambric @timogleason So sorry, I should have phrased that differently. I meant to ask about how you deal with the switch _in the same outing. _Like if you're throwing a mangrove, then decide to pick up your BVK to bomb a cast to a snook thats crashing bait 60ft away or something. Surely that requires a bit of adjustment to your stroke, right? How is that transition for you?

Which is why I wonder if it might actually be a hinderance to have 2 rods with different actions...


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I tend to get the different stroke in a few swings while switching back and forth. I fish every day though. Give it a try. If it bugs you at that point, change it out. You will probably be fine. That slower rod might be just the ticket for those closer in presentations. That what it was designed for. Faster rod if you need to bomb something out there a bit.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

@timogleason That's what I'm thinking. In my mind I think it seems a little dumb two have to identical rods...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Rick hambric said:


> FIRST MONTH YOU NOTICE A DIFFERENCE.


For me it's the first back cast and I adjust to it without thinking


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I guess I should learn how to cast as bad with my left arm as I do with my right.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

crboggs said:


> I have a Sage Maverick 8wt with a Rio Summer Redfish line on it. It casts really, really nice in that 40-60' range. Loads nicely. I'll be putting a bonefish line on it this winter when its time to throw small flies at spooky reds. That will tell me more about the rod.
> 
> Its obviously slower than my Loomis NRX 8wt which I have set up for beach snook with a sink tip intermediate line at the moment.
> 
> ...


@crboggs I've had an 8wt Maverick since they came out, I pre-ordered from my local shop. After trying a bunch of different lines, including Rio Redfish, I found that SA Bonefish was magical on that rod for me. For the bigger flies with the Bonefish line, you'll need to wait a fraction of second longer for the line on your back cast but the distance and accuracy is excellent.
Anyway to the OP, keep the Mangrove and get another rod. Rig them up just like you are thinking, one as your primary and one as a back up or the "OMG look at that fish" rod. I always have 2 rods on the boat, usually my 8wt Maverick for redfish and then my 6wt One rigged up for sheephead. If there is a chance we will see jacks or sharks (this time of year where I live BTW) I'll have my 9wt Xi3 rigged up accordingly. Regarding rod choices, look at the TFO Axiom 2+, Sage Foundation, and the Reddington Vice. All good casting fast action rods that don't beat up the wallet too much. 
When I change rods it usually takes me a couple casts to adjust my casting stroke speed and timing.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> @crboggs I've had an 8wt Maverick since they came out, I pre-ordered from my local shop. After trying a bunch of different lines, including Rio Redfish, I found that *SA Bonefish was magical on that rod* for me. For the bigger flies with the Bonefish line, you'll need to wait a fraction of second longer for the line on your back cast but the distance and accuracy is excellent.


The SA Mastery Bonefish is fantastic on my Sage ONE 6wt. So that is likely what I will put on the Sage Maverick 8wt as soon as the tides and temps start getting right for winter reds. At that point the Rio Summer Redfish line will go back onto the NRX 8wt...


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

One rod?! How did you not drink the Kool-Aid I drank after switching to to the fly rod? There's literally more rod tubes in my office than the buckets full of blueprints rolled up sitting in them. Like the others have mentioned, I'd keep the current setup AND buy a new one. I can't count how many times I've had to switch sticks in a hurry....school of Jacks show up to the party etc etc. The Sage Maverick is a sweet rod. Good luck!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Kingfisher67 said:


> I'd keep the current setup AND buy a new one.


That's pretty much what I've done.
I've still got a Bamboo and one glass rod from the sixties. 
Two graphite from the seventies, then a rod here and there over the years.
Then tried spare spools for different lines.... once 
Each rod deserves it's own reel  

BTW,
the glass rod I saved from the sixties happens to be the first rod I rolled.
you don't need to be the best caster but it helps if you cast well
you don't have to roll your own or tie your own flies

Is what your doing fun, satisfying?
Do it your way and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Keep the rod you own. I believe the mangrove series to be a very good value. I have one of their spinning rods in that series. for fly, I use a 1 piece Hardy rod (8,9 and 11 weight) . I really love it. I travel to fish a bit and also have an old 4 piece loomis and a new EDGE fly rod by also by Gary Loomis. It is beautiful, light and casts like an F ing canon. Although 4 pieces it may replace my Hardy as a primary. Those carbon fiber grips are amazing and it is a real minimalist rod. It is also $450 factory direct and I would put it up against any rod at 3X the price. They do take a while to ship however - its no amazon prime. My guess is they do them in small batches when they have enough to make a bunch. 

I have heard great things about the Maverick. I haven't casted one yet however.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

AZ_squid said:


> No problem keeping the slow rod. Use it to teach someone how to fly fish. A slower rod is generally easier to learn on. My old tfo 8wt has had a lot of good use teaching people how to fly cast.


This and what @timogleason said.

Keep the Mangrove. If you have novice anglers on the boat, that rod is much easier for them to cast. It is a great all around rod. I got two buddies into fly fishing and this is the rods I outfitted them with. I have fast rods myself (Winston, NRX) but really love the feel of that Mangrove.

But, don't go too fast of action if that isn't your style. Use what works - personally, I don't like ultra fast rods for redfish - many fish are close in shots, so fast loading, quick shot rods are better. Tarpon and permit, I love super fast rods where longer shots and stealth are key.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

It's kind cool to have a rod for every occasion...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> @crboggs I've had an 8wt Maverick since they came out, I pre-ordered from my local shop. After trying a bunch of different lines, including Rio Redfish, I found that SA Bonefish was magical on that rod for me.


Oh yeah...threw the Maverick 8wt with an SA Mastery Bonefish line on it this morning...very, very happy with it! Its very light with a Lamson Speedster rod on there and very accurate...can also pick up a decent amount of line. 

I'm very happy and can see myself throwing it in tight quarters or with smaller flies ahead of my NRX. The NRX may become my long reach / heavy fly rod for sure.

The Maverick is great at medium ranges...just need to get a nice fish on it to see how much backbone it has...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Oh yeah...threw the Maverick 8wt with an SA Mastery Bonefish line on it this morning...very, very happy with it! Its very light with a Lamson Speedster rod on there and very accurate...can also pick up a decent amount of line.
> 
> I'm very happy and can see myself throwing it in tight quarters or with smaller flies ahead of my NRX. The NRX may become my long reach / heavy fly rod for sure.
> 
> The Maverick is great at medium ranges...*just need to get a nice fish on it to see how much backbone it has...*


I've bent mine on some pretty good redfish and speckled trout. You will be happy when you put some pressure on a good fish...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

8wt Maverick continues to impress...I was able to make quick, accurate shots at medium ranges on a recent trip...the fish didn't eat but I am liking the rod well enough that the thought of moving the Tibor Everglade off the NRX and onto the Maverick actually crossed my mind...something that I never thought I would ever consider...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Rick hambric said:


> FIRST MONTH YOU NOTICE A DIFFERENCE. AFTER A WHILE YOU DONT NOTICE ANYTHING. THE PRINCIPLES OF CASTING REMAIN THE SAME. MAKE THE SAME STROKE, AND KEEP THROWING LOOPS.....


I
Rick I agree with you. I don't have 2 fly rods that are the same in my 8.
I usually take 2-3 on a fishing trip and depending on what fly, I pick up the rod and cast. I don't ever think about what rod I have. Just cast using the stroke you always use


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I have an Orvis8wt TLS rigged with top water flies, its a little slower than the TFO TiCr that I have rigged up with a 10' sink tip, I have a streamer or a spoonfly rigged up, its a faster rod, and it can rocket the fly to pods or feeding fish easily. The Orvis TLS is more gentle and can lay a topwater fly very quietly when needed. My third rod is rigged up with a Bonefish quick taper floating and is another TFO TiCr, this one is rigged up for tailers and shallower water Reds with the appropriate crab... All the rods have different actions based on the line and purpose. A good fly caster can easily adapt to the changes, heck even wind affects that rhythm of the stroke. Learn to cast different setups and adapt to the conditions and equipment.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

crboggs said:


> liking the rod well enough that the thought of moving the Tibor Everglade off the NRX


or good time to buy another reel?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

mro said:


> or good time to buy another reel?


_lol_ I got a Lamson Speedster S when I got the Maverick. Its nice and light but nowhere near as rugged and reliable as the Tibor.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't ask me for fishing advice because I'll take one fly rod and 2 flies on a trip😄😄😄
Get a new set-up, I primarily fish for redfish and have 5 set-ups (8wt).


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

So i wonder what he ended up doing? Personally, i'd keep and get a new one. Always need a spare.


----------

